# Noob Mistakes!



## Mufasa

I am almost 2 months down this vaping trip and just want to let other noobs know what mistakes I made on my journey. The most important thing so far has been good quality devices. I have the MVP and mPT3, but being curious, I have spent money on inferior batteries, clearomisers and juice. What an idiot!!! I cannot stress this enough. Buy the best quality gear you can and try and stick to tried and tested brands. Stick to the gear being discussed on this forum. So far I have bought a cheap VV battery and after 2 weeks had to bin it. I bought various clearomisers other than the known brand names and those have also been binned. I have tried rebuilding the coils on these cheap tanks, but they work for a day and then just stops and leaks like a sieve. With money spent on all this crap, I could have bought a Reo or 2 more MVP's with mPT3's and be the happiest vaper on the planet. Duh!!!
None of the items I purchased were from vendors on this forum. Stick to the vendors used by forum members as it will save you a lot of money in the long run. Yesterday was the first time in 2 months that I got so frustrated that I got close to throwing in the towel on vaping. Don't let this happen to you as going back to cigarettes should not be an option.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo

And when you get a new Aerotank make sure there is a coil in before you refill and turn it right side up

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Die Kriek

kimbo said:


> And when you get a new Aerotank make sure there is a coil in before you refill and turn it right side up


Did that with my mPT2 once, luckily it was a new juice I was testing, so didn't fill her up all the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arctus

And when you are removing your bottom coil clearo from your battery, grip it at the bottom of the clearo when twisting.
Dont look at your computer monitor and absent mindedly turn it in the middle, then look down only to notice that you now have the top half in your hand, juice all over your desk and the bottom piece still connected to the battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arctus said:


> And when you are removing your bottom coil clearo from your battery, grip it at the bottom of the clearo when twisting.
> Dont look at your computer monitor and absent mindedly turn it in the middle, then look down only to notice that you now have the top half in your hand, juice all over your desk and the bottom piece still connected to the battery.


 
Ooooo we have ALL done this MULTIPLE times!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

Arctus said:


> And when you are removing your bottom coil clearo from your battery, grip it at the bottom of the clearo when twisting.
> Dont look at your computer monitor and absent mindedly turn it in the middle, then look down only to notice that you now have the top half in your hand, juice all over your desk and the bottom piece still connected to the battery.


 

Been there, done that


----------



## MarkK

Don't need a cheap clearo to do it 
My russian is also a little risky can also unscrew the wrong bits  5ml of juice to spill


----------



## GlennBarton

Damn right. Thanks for the post Mufasa, a few friends of mine are new to vaping and I'll point them in this thread's direction. 

Does anyone here use https://www.kandypens.com? What do you think?


----------



## Baverz

I've cracked my mpt3


----------



## 6ghost9

I got home Saturday night after one to many I wont lie and I decided in my otherwise not so thoughtful state to fill my tank, which went down without an problems. I then decided lets take the tank off the battery to charge it.....Guess who unscrewed the wrong part...yeah I somehow managed to miss spilling all over the battery but left the open tank on my desk and had to sit and clean that the next morning

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MarkK

lol @Baverz i wanted to downvote you, but i wont leave negative rep.

Broken tank is punishment enough


----------



## Baverz

@MarkK Have to wait until Tuesday


----------



## MarkK

Do you atleast have a head to vape??


----------



## Baverz

Got my old twisp one not sure if that will work?


----------



## MarkK

You have a twisp and a VV spinner? 
Just start at the lowest Voltage and work your way up a little, be carefull not to burn the coil, it might take 2 or 3 hits before you notice the voltage should not go higher. Gentle steps


----------



## Baverz

Yes I've got both.. Had the twisp for some time now.. 
Will try it out


----------



## Andre

Baverz said:


> I've cracked my mpt3


That is horrible, happened to me once and have not been without spare glass since. Of course, have not broken a glass either since! The new Aerotank Mini comes with a stainless steel tank, which is quite handy.


----------



## Tiaan Clarke

My biggest noob mistake was not turning off my device when I wasn't using it. iClear 16D tank in sy moer.


----------



## MarkK

@Tiaan Clarke Did the glass melt free?


----------



## Tiaan Clarke

Yes... It's plastic, but same effect.


----------



## ET

kimbo said:


> And when you get a new Aerotank make sure there is a coil in before you refill and turn it right side up


 
too late

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Mixing some juice so i set Juice Me Up for 25ml juice in that dark blue bottles. Adding PG VG and concentrate and all of a sudden my table is full of juice. Only to realize that is a 20ml bottle and not 30ml as i thought

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

ET said:


> too late


 
Happens to the best


----------



## Gareth

i am tired of buying of buying bit n pieces, next month I am getting a mvp 2, vtr or svd. gonna aslo get a russian 91%. Should be a pro setup with 30g kanthal and cotton. Then all I have to worry about is juice.


----------



## MarkK

And what you are buying next... lol


----------



## huffnpuff

Noob mistake Nr1 ....Top Coils ! The humble EVOD kicks @ss when compared to top coils in the budget/starter category

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Gareth said:


> i am tired of buying of buying bit n pieces, next month I am getting a mvp 2, vtr or svd. gonna aslo get a russian 91%. Should be a pro setup with 20g kanthal and cotton. Then all I have to worry about is juice.


 
MVP is 11W max,
VTR and SVD 15W max, with limited subohm range, and you're going to need to cut top part of VTR to be able to fit Russian. Best return on investment for coil building would be something with a wider ohm range like the 20-30W like a cana/sigelei. Looking to upgrade to these options myself...

My biggest noob mistake so far is blindly mixing flavours without trying them individually first.....


----------



## ET

if you can afford it, cana or sig 30 watt, if you can't, eciggies new upgraded 15w vamolike thing. been vaping for over 5 months or so now with my el cheapo fasttech R250 vamo. whatever keeps you off the stinkies and all that


----------



## rvdwesth

My 10c worth = Research everything!! before you buy = ask on the forum = good buy.

I ran out to buy a Twisp only to use it for like a week!
Then bought some Maxis and a 1000mha ego bat, only to end up with a Protank and a evic about 3 weeks later.
So now here I am with a Kayfun and awaiting stock on the ZNA30.... or a IPV.... or a DNA30.... or a Russian.... or a ....or a....

Ok so the above means don't ever think Vaping will SAVE you money!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9

So I decided I would break out the old twisp atomizers the other night while on skype with a buddy in the uk. I wanted to unscrew it from the battery and while I am talking to him not paying much attention I end up unscrewing the tank only to end up with a keyboard covered in Just B Naartjie......


----------



## WHeunis

Noob Mistake #1:
I brought a Twisp.

Noob Mistake #2:
Upgraded to an Aerotank Mini. BUT WAIT!!!
That is not the mistake.
The mistake was thinking my wife would be happy with the Twisp...
NOPE!
She wants my Aerotank Mini!!!


So, now im due for an upgrade myself. Not because what I have is bad or insufficient... nope, coz my wife wants my stuff!


----------



## 6ghost9

Should have known that when you got married! Doesnt matter if it is still attached to you or not! She wants it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

